# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Текущая доля рынка: Windows против Linux, IE против Firefox

## SDA

Многим читателям будет интересно ознакомиться со статистикой, представленной службами Net Applications - чьи счётчики с идентификаторами (HitsLink) размещены на более, чем 40 тысячах web-сайтов. Посетители этих сайтов автоматически оставляют информацию об используемом web-браузере и операционной системе, так что получается внушительный и достаточно точный срез рынка. Итак, переходим к анализу информации от Net Applications...

Доля рынка операционных систем в ноябре 2006 г.
 Поз.	 Название	 Доля рынка
 1.	 Windows XP	 84.95%
 2.	 Windows 2000	 5.46%
 3.	 Mac OS	 4.10%
 4.	 Windows 98	 1.90%
 5.	 MacIntel	 1.29%
 6.	 Windows ME	 0.91%
 7.	 Windows NT	 0.76%
 8.	 Linux	 0.37%
 9.	 Windows Vista	 0.11%
 10.	 Windows 95	 0.04%
 11.	 Windows CE	 0.03%
 12.	 Web TV	 0.02%
 13.	 PSP	 0.02%
 14.	 Hiptop	 0.02%
 15.	 Series60	 0.01%

Доля рынка операционных систем от Microsoft - более 94%... Кроме того, отметим рост числа пользователей, выходящих в Интернет с мобильных устройств.


Доля рынка web-браузеров в ноябре 2006 г.
 Поз.	 Название	 Доля рынка
 1.	 Microsoft Internet Explorer	 80.63%
 2.	 Firefox	 13.50%
 3.	 Safari	 4.03%
 4.	 Netscape	 0.83%
 5.	 Opera	 0.67%
 6.	 Mozilla	 0.23%
 7.	 Microsoft Pocket Internet Explorer	 0.03%
 8.	 PSP (PlayStation Portable) Internet Browser	 0.02%
 9.	 Danger Web Browser	 0.02%
 10.	 Blazer	 0.01%
 11.	 WebTV Internet Terminal	 0.01%
 12.	 WebTV Plus Receiver	 0.01%
 13.	 Неизвестно	 0.01%

Как видите, Internet Explorer оккупирует примерно 80% рынка web-браузеров. А его ближайший конкурент - Firefox - пока только планирует сражаться за очередную веху - отметку в 15% доли рынка.

Здесь же отметим отношение долей рынка различных версий Internet Explorer и Firefox. 70.91% - у Internet Explorer 6.0, и только 8.84% - у Internet Explorer 7.0 (у Internet Explorer версий 5.0 и 5.5 - только 0.85% рынка). В это же время 8.39% - у Firefox 1.5, 3.61% - у Firefox 2.0 и 1.43% - у Firefox 1.0...

fcenter.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Возможно, на сегодняшний день статистика является таковой. Однако, через пару лет она существенно изменится.

----------


## ZDM

Конечно изменится. Vista будет занимать 80-85%  :Wink:

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Конечно изменится. Vista будет занимать 80-85%


Ну это слишком большой процент. :Smiley:

----------


## GRAF_INCOGNET

Скорее всего будет примерно 50%

----------

